# Bottle Cages?



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Seems like a simple thing, but where do you all find quality vintage bottle cages that are period correct? You can always find the generic looking steel/alloy cages but if you are obsessed about your retro bike today I bet you were obsessed about your "new" bike back in the day and did not just settle for any cage.

I was surprised to find not much in the way of Blackburn, Specialized, etc. on ebay from the mid 80s to 90s. A few that are pretty beat up and plenty of carbon offerings.

While we are answering questions what other vintage sites for bikes do you all frequent or like?


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

I would try bicycleheaven on eBay
and maybe Vintage Schwinn Stuff, Vintage Road Parts items in koslowcycle store on eBay!

Maybe Velo-Orange?


----------



## GRAVELBIKE (Sep 16, 2011)

What about Ron Andrews' King cages?


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Velo-Orange has springy wire cages for real vintage bikes. More recent bikes (80s/90s) could use Catamount Cat Cages. There was a store selling tons of them on eBay a while ago. I bought several, as they were THE cage around here in the 90s. I also bought a bunch of NOS neon orange, neon yellow, and neon green bottle cages at the Hilly Hundred a few years ago.

The best cages though never change. ie: Pick up some Elite Cuissi "button" cages. They haven't changed and were very popular "back in the day".


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

When I read the OP, I thought the question was about the seventies and earlier bikes before bottle cage braze-ons on the seat tube and down tube. In those days, many - if not most - bottle cages were stainless or chrome plated steel wire and mounted on the handlebar.

Then I saw "mid 80s to 90s"... Oops.

Velo-Orange has these handlebar mounts who want the vintage appearance.


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

I use these... made by Velocity back in the day. I like that they use a clamp sort of thing instead of a welded mount.

<img src="https://i1.ebayimg.com/04/i/001/2d/68/972e_12.JPG">


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

Platy hit it on the head. Like this. I snagged two of these off of ebay NOS for about $35ish bucks plus shipping.

Depends on what era you are shooting for. I lusted after these when I got into cycling, but had to buy other cages.
Now, I own a pair. It's the small things you know . . . .

Elite Stainless Steel Cussi Water Bottle Cage Light 48 Grams | eBay


----------



## paredown (Oct 18, 2006)

Put me down as another Ciussi fan--there used to be a CA based eBay seller who had a ton of them, along with Cinelli Splash cork (I may be the only person who loves the Splash tape, but that's another story).


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Agree that it is the small things that matter when taking on a project. Also think those Elite cages were "it" back in the day. Will never forget the cages with the buttons. 

However my memory keeps going back to Blackburn cages that had a different colored top plastic piece. Thinking a white cage with red top part might fit the bill on my 7-11 bike. Probably just that the BBurn cages were available in shops back in my area. Surely there was no Internet or online shopping back then.

Found this interesting scan from winning mag. that shows Specialized cages were used by 7-Eleven. Hard to believe the magazine went into the detail down to bottles/cages. A red cage on downtube and seat tube might be more appropriate than my white/red initial thought.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

I believe RED was -the- color for the team bikes. Get a red coke bidon too huh???

I'm SURE you've seen this before ------> Andy Hampsten 7-Eleven Eddy Merckx | FYXO


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

paredown said:


> Put me down as another Ciussi fan--there used to be a CA based eBay seller who had a ton of them, along with Cinelli Splash cork (I may be the only person who loves the Splash tape, but that's another story).


I can get all of the Ciussi cages or "Splash" cork tape you would ever want....


----------



## headloss (Mar 3, 2013)

The splash tape has made a comeback on running shoes made by asics https://www.google.com/search?q=asi...tHeTesASU0YHQDg&ved=0CFwQsAQ&biw=1676&bih=678


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

Maybe this would be appropriate, it is original 7-Eleven bottle circa early 1990's and unknown but circa '93 cage. I only have 1 though.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

Oh, the real coke bottles are fetching quite a premium. As for the cage convinced myself it has to be red and has to be specialized....small things, right?

I've noticed a lot of the race bikes have a nice touch of red tape finishing off the cinelli white cork then then black tape with "C"s over it. Or perhaps the Cinelli finishing tape had a bit of red edges??? Doubtful.

Dag, I've got an old black and pink Avocet computer knocking about...not a red one.


----------



## rplace13 (Apr 27, 2011)

davcruz said:


> Maybe this would be appropriate, it is original 7-Eleven bottle circa early 1990's and unknown but circa '93 cage. I only have 1 though.


Very cool...maybe I need to hunt one of those down. Coke on the down tube and 7-11 on the seat tube so you can see the logo clearly.


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

rplace13 said:


> Very cool...maybe I need to hunt one of those down. Coke on the down tube and 7-11 on the seat tube so you can see the logo clearly.


I know where one is LOL, I just took the picture of this when I posted it! Story was this came from a race here in VA called the Tour DuPont back in the late 80's, early 90's. I have not tried to clean it up but suspect it will clean nicely, it is spotless inside.


----------



## JetSpeed (Nov 18, 2002)

davcruz said:


> Maybe this would be appropriate, it is original 7-Eleven bottle circa early 1990's and unknown but circa '93 cage. I only have 1 though.



I can TASTE the old-school plastic now!


----------



## davcruz (Oct 9, 2007)

JetSpeed said:


> I can TASTE the old-school plastic now!


It has been so long since I used one of those old bottles, I COMPLETELY forgot how that plastic tasted.


----------

